# Your favorite beach vacation??



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Each year, my aunt, 3 sisters and I take a "sister trip".  We love the beaches as we are land locked in Colorado.  What has been you best beach vacation?  I will not name where we have already been.  I am interested if any our previous destinations make the list.  We are now looking into this years trip.  Can you help  It might help you to know that we are 50+ agewise.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was 15 or so...  I spent the summer with my grandparents up in Coeur d'Alene.  The last month of the summer, we went down the entire west coast in an RV.  Seeing various beaches in Washington, Oregon, and California was fantastic.  It was such a fun month-long trip.  If only I weren't disowned, we could've done something like that again.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I am lucky in that I live 15 minutes from some of the best beaches in the US (I live in Southampton, NY). But have traveled to lots different beaches. I loved Costa Rican beaches (Guanacaste).  I also loved Hatteras. 

On beach per we but if you ever get a chance head to La Peguerra Puerto Rico (they have a  bioluminecent bay).


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Great thread Prairiesky!!!! I'm a 36 year old single, love the beach, lazing in the sun and scuba diving, and also wondering where to go for 10-15 days next month, so I'll be looking forward to reading everybody's response too for some inspiration  

But I would like to contribute too  . Some of my favorite beaches, besides those on the Mediterranean where I grew up and go back to every summer, are in Cambodia. Just as lush and beautiful as Thai beaches, minus the crowds


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am biased towards Washington/Oregon beaches. Canon Beach in OR, and anywhere in the San Juan Islands in WA. Netarts, Tillamook, Manzanita, Yachats in OR. Ocean Shores, Westport, anywhere on the Long Beach Peninsula in WA. 

I grew up on the California beaches, but I stay away now due to crowds. However, if I had unlimited funds (which I don't), I would chose Malibu, Newport, La Jolla, Del Mar.

Are you looking for a sunny-lay-on-the sand beach, or a walk-on-the-sand-and-watch-waves-hit-the-rocks beach?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I was born and raised in Costa Rica and we have some pretty awesome beaches there in the Guanacaste province especially.

I now live in San Francisco, it's too cold and the waters are rough here but I love living close enough to look at the ocean. And it's not too far of a drive to swimable beaches from here. 

I have very fond memories of Phucket, Thailand. Georgeouse beaches and weather.

The beaches near Akumal, Mexico in Quintana Roo sate are the bluest I've seen.

Those are some of my faves.

Akumal...


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

Just over 5 years ago we went to Kauai, Hawaii for my college graduation present.  This tropically island has the best beaches.  Where we stayed on the north side in Princeville we could just walk down a path to a beach.  The next best place I feel is Sanibel Island in Florida.

You have to understand that since I grew up in Texas we usually went to Galveston, which as a kid I thought was great.  As an adult I have learned that the water does not have to be brown.    The blues in Hawaii, Florida, and even Jamaica are awesome.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That's easy -- Seaside, Florida! It's 40 miles west of Panama City. (The movie _The Truman Show_ was filmed there.) The Florida Panhandle gulf coast is just beautiful!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Once went on a vacation to Maui and Kauai. Loved both islands! Weather was perfect (as it is _most_ of the time there), found interesting nooks and crannies as well as the more well-known spots, walked into a small store on Kauai and had a guy offer us some fresh-cut sugar can for the tasting. Kauai has beautiful beaches, but there was undertow where we were, so we swam at the spots that were walled in. Maui beaches didn't seem to have an undertow.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I am biased towards Washington/Oregon beaches. Canon Beach in OR, and anywhere in the San Juan Islands in WA. Netarts, Tillamook, Manzanita, Yachats in OR. Ocean Shores, Westport, anywhere on the Long Beach Peninsula in WA.
> 
> I grew up on the California beaches, but I stay away now due to crowds. However, if I had unlimited funds (which I don't), I would chose Malibu, Newport, La Jolla, Del Mar.
> 
> Are you looking for a sunny-lay-on-the sand beach, or a walk-on-the-sand-and-watch-waves-hit-the-rocks beach?


I live in Oregon, but I don't think of the coast as being "the beach," because the water is too cold and rough for swimming, and, in fact, it is usually too cold to even sunbathe. That said, the Oregon coast is a beautiful place to visit, walk along and explore.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

My favorite was Hawaii. But I had lived in NC for over 30 years and loved Carolina beaches too.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am loving your suggestions...keep them coming!


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

If you're interested in something different, Chincoteague Island has wild horses everywhere--one of the most beautiful days I've ever spent on a beach, watching wild horses frolic in the waves.  Incredible.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jorja Tabu said:


> If you're interested in something different, Chincoteague Island has wild horses everywhere--one of the most beautiful days I've ever spent on a beach, watching wild horses frolic in the waves. Incredible.


OOOOOOOOHHHHHH! As a kid I read Misty of Chincoteague Island.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I grew up in New York and spent many happy summer days on the beaches of Fire Island: Water Island, Fire Island Pines, and Davis Park. Now I am in Maine and we have beautiful beaches here, too, but the water is cold. Still, coming from Colorado it would be fun to rent a cottage at York Beach, Ogunquit, Kennebunkport Beach, Goose Rocks, Biddeford Pool, or Camp Ellis. Lots of people love Old Orchard Beach but I wouldn't want to stay there for a vacation. A day trip to see the pier and go on a few rides would be enough for me. North of Portland the coast gets rockier and there aren't as many beaches (and the water gets colder) but the scenic views are fabulous.

In 2001 we took a vacation in France and stayed at a "Village de Vacances" which was on the "Cote d'Argent" (Silver Coast)--the Atlantic (as opposed to the Cote d'Azure, which is the Mediterranean). Absolutely beautiful, pristine, and clean. There was a giant sand dune--more like a sand mountain--and all the houses were on the other side of the mountain (not the ocean side). The people in the houses could hear and smell the ocean but not see it. For those of us on the beach, we felt like we were completely private without any houses around at all. A fabulous place--I think my favorite beach I've ever been too (better than Hawaii and the Caribbean).

L


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Santa Rosa Island outside Pensacola FL - white sand, gorgeous clear water.
Cambria, California - neat tourist-oriented town, beaches and rocky shores, plenty of things to do along the coast
Topsail Island, North Carolina (near Wilmington)- long stretch of beach for walking & lots of homes for rent right on the beach - only downside is it can be really windy (with blowing sand)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't been to all that many fancy beach places...but I love Maui above all.


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

Huge fan of Bermuda but definitely check schedules to avoid the cruise crowds. Horseshoe Bay can either be one of the best beaches in the world or resemble a turnpike stop depending on the day.

Saw the post on the Carolinas -- it's hard to beat the Outer Banks, especially if you can find a more remote area.

Maui speaks for itself.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been on Caribbean cruises twice and love all the beaches, ut Magens Bay on St. Thomas is one I remember for the pristine water and the gorgeous view. Maui is another favorite. On Kauai the host of our B&B directed us off the beaten path to some awesomely beautiful secluded beaches.

In 2 1/2 weeks I will be on Sanibel Island for a week!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Panama City when I was eight.  There were three gorgeous days of nothing but swimming.  No one to tell me what to do, I ate when and what I wanted, swam, and put myself to bed at night.  Wonderful.  Of course after 3 days it kind of went downhill from there, as CPS put me in foster care and my dad was arrested and went to rehab for a bit.  

Seriously though, it was my first taste of freedom, and it was awesome.  I haven't had a really good beach vacation since.  I tend to like going up to the mountains, where not everyone has a bathing suit on.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've spent 27 months total in Hawaii off and on with assignments.

I love all the beaches in Hawaii but Maui by far has my favorite. Maluaka Beach which is the beach that Makena Prince Beach Resort sits on. If you are a good swimmer you can swim to Turtle Arches from here. I've never actually seen a turtle at the arch but there are around 6-8 honu that live around this area. If you are into snorkeling, the water here is the clearest of any around the islands and there is a nice patch of living coral that has an abundance of fish life.

If you end up going to Maui, send me a PM. I can send you instructions on how to get to the arch, where the honu like to hang out and the location of the best snorkel spot. Sorry I don't know anything about the Makena Prince since I've always stayed in condos.



Ann Herrick said:


> Kauai has beautiful beaches, but there was undertow where we were, so we swam at the spots that were walled in. Maui beaches didn't seem to have an undertow.


There's no undertow on the south and west shores of Maui (the tourist side) because the close approximation of the islands of Lanai, Molokai and Kahoolawe keep the waters protected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it depends on what you want from a beach vacation.  If you want one where you can sunbathe and swim, I can't help you there, as I don't really do that.  But I still love the beach, at any time of the year.  My two favorites are where I am now, San Diego (Mission Beach), and Acadia National Park in Maine....the surf, the sailboats, the wildlife, the food....  (And Chincoteague, mentioned earlier, for the same reasons is a close third...)

I like the Gulf Coast of Florida better than the Atlantic Coast.

Galveston is a great place to visit.

The rocky beaches of the Olympic National Park in Washington (state) were fabulous this past August.  Not for sunbathing though.  

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The rocky beaches of the Olympic National Park in Washington (state) were fabulous this past August. Not for sunbathing though.
> Betsy


Aw, come on, Betsy. The minute the sun comes out here, everyone peels off their clothes! We don't need no stinkin' beaches!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

@Leslie- where exactly in NY were you?  I like Fire Island a lot but getting there is a PITA and the Mosquitos! Grr!


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

I would have to say Lockness! I don't think it has beaches as such. Well, it did, but I don't know. Anywho... was my favourite holiday ever. I was 12. We went up to scotland and turned up late due to car trouble. My dad being a para decided that we were going into lochness castle regardless and we broke into the castle!!! Only to find about 100 students already in there before us, lol. And then we went to the hotspot where nessy was supposed to have been seen several times and sat there for a while, was beautiful place, amazing at night. Not exactly a chilled out holiday, lol, but beat any beach holiday I have ever had since.


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

Myrtle Beach, SC.  In the off season, it's still very warm but the crowds have thinned out.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I love Oak Island in southern North Carolina. It's not a typical tourist area, though it draws plenty of fishing fans. You can have miles and miles of beach to yourself, and it's quite beautiful. However, it's not a good place for shopping and eating, if that's what one is seeking in a getaway spot. It is great for reading and writing, in part because you feel like you're in the middle of nowhere, as if you have a whole island to yourself. I've gone days without seeing another living person up close.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

North Carolina's Outer Banks in the off season.


----------

